

Debate Pivots: How Politicians Get Away With Dodging The Question - rdamico
http://www.npr.org/2012/10/03/162103368/how-politicians-get-away-with-dodging-the-question

======
Torgo
Ok so many listeners are susceptible to this, but why do moderators allow it
to happen? The last few times I've seen a moderator say in effect that the
person didn't answer the question, it forced the speaker into a laughably
fake-sounding and obtuse defensive position and negated any value the pivot
might have provided had it escaped notice. It was awesome and I wish it
happened all the time.

